# The Video "Angler takes a Pee in the Woods"



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, so Ferry's newest concern is a rancher's picture of an angler taking a pee in the brush near a stream. I wonder if the camera caught the ranchers cows spewing a heavy streams of cow urine in the water or near it? I wonder if any hot, juicy major lumps of cow dung were caught on video as they plopped into the bankside dirt and filled in the myriad hoofprints that ruined a pristine riparian area?

I get so sick of hearing how fisherman and floaters are ruining their ranches. I'm sure the rancher never whizzed in the bushes or allowed his grandson to dig a hole and take a dump.

If we are going to lump (no pun intended) all anglers together, with this type of bent logic, then I guess, we can lump all senators and representatives into the same neat, little catagory as we are putting senator Buttars. Are all senators like Buttars? I guess if we use "Ferry Logic " they are.

Come on Ferry, stop playing your little game that all anglers are out breaking down fences, peeing and dumping in the habitat, and harassing livestock. It isn't true. Tying to portray us as a menace is not right. We (except for a few jerks) are just as concerned, and I would suggest even more concerned about the environment where fish are found, than the ranchers and property owners are. STOP the BS Ferry!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah it was the photo I got in an email from my Representative. I go by weekend_warrior over there. Here is the link to the pic as I am at school and cant post pics here. It looks staged to me but the story that came with it along with the pic was enough to sway my rep. Heres the whole load of BS.
http://www.utahonthefly.com/forums/show ... 284&page=2


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone want to make a new T-shirt design? Wording would say: ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT
under the wording would be a man taking a leak, and next to that a cow taking a leak. Of course, the cows stream would be at a much greater rate than the mans. Hehehe!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

This Ferry guy seems like a real piece of work.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That can't be a real fly fisherman right?? We all know they don't carry creels. :shock: :roll: :lol: I like the date thing on the camera too.... ridiculous. Sorry that your rep was swayed by something she got in an email.... but hey, everything you read or see from the internet can be trusted as reliable right? Nortah, family friend or not, this rep needs to get out more. Anything like that can be posed or photoshopped so to sway opinion based on an incorrectly dated photo of a guy performing a harmless act (at least his **** pants weren't around his knees) is a pretty sad statement for the quality of the reps in the area or on the side of the bill. Seriously... so if I send her a photo of a well dressed land owner standing with a smoking gun over a guy dressed as a fisherman with a sign declaring it to be public ground in the background, but make sure its an attachment in an email, will that sway her back to the side of the fishermen with regard to the law? I'm not going to, don't worry, I respect your request with regard to emailing her about her decision, but I'm just pointing out how ridiculous her reason for hopping the fence on this is.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It seems to me that the photo is immaterial. Correct me if I am wrong but the way I understand the supreme court decission, the "angler" in the photo is by definition trespassing as he is not in the public stream bed. Thus the "activity" he is engaged in is allready illegal and is as inforcable as any existing or proposed treaspass law.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> It seems to me that the photo is immaterial. Correct me if I am wrong but the way I understand the supreme court decission, the "angler" in the photo is by definition trespassing as he is not in the public stream bed. Thus the "activity" he is engaged in is allready illegal and is as inforcable as any existing or proposed treaspass law.


Good point.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks like a staged photo. I don't think anyone is dumb enough to stand in front of a camera - cameras just stick out too much. Plus all the dates are wrong.

Looks like someone wanted to make some images, so they ran out and put batteries in a camera - staged the image, downloaded the chip. Oh, because it was staged, we forgot to set the date correctly.

Who in their right mind doesn't have a precise time and date stamp on their cameras??? Everyone wants to know the time and date there is activity. There should be some type of complaint filed with the Sheriff back in 2005! Oh, there isn't ... :evil:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I like how the picture shows him turned away from the camera just enough that you can't see his junk, but it's plain as day what he is doing. Coincidence??? I doubt it. Does anyone know of a way to see what the weather was like on Sept 1, 2005? If an almanac shows it was stormy, the picture is debunked. Also, in my experience, you'd be hard pressed to find grass that is that green during that time of year. I call BS


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You guys I agree 100% percent with what you are saying. I emailed her pointing out how staged it looked and how it was dated wrong. It has made a difference. I have sent about 10 emails back and forth with her today and I am starting to see that there is still hope!! She is seeing both sides and in my last email I said this,


> I would think that you are getting more Pro Fisherman emails than Pro HB 187 emails so hopefully you can represent the majority whatever that may be.


This is just unbeleviable to me. I have found out lots of stuff about this person who sent the email that I will out if this bill ever passes but for the time being I am just doing my talking to my reps.


----------



## Mischievous (Feb 20, 2009)

Nor - At least your Rep is communicating with you. I have sent e-mail and made phone calls to Cosgrove - NO REPSONSE.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Keep Trying. Cheech was saying that he sent a bunch of emails and finally just sent a subject that said PLEASE JUST WRITE ME BACK AND TELL ME WHERE YOU STAND ON THIS. Or something along those lines and they wrote him. That is pathetic though. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

More on the staged irrigation image...

I started thinking about that and everyone seems to have the same opinion. Staged - the guy's back is to the camera to block out whatever high pressure water bottle he is holding to project a river that far. I couldn't put a fire out like that.

Getting past the fact the batteries appear to just be put in the camera, thus the date and time are all wrong and probably explain better why this is staged. Another electronic issue pops into my mind...trigger speeds. The time line doesn't match on the trigger speed of the camera (when it takes an image) and the time it takes an offender to enter the field of view and do the deed. The delay on this image is too slow, or if they have an image every 1 second, they should be able to produce MORE images and show more details of who this person is.

I know some cameras you can manually trip the trigger to take an image, or this may have been two people to stage this by placing something over the motion detector to avoid taking an image until the exact moment they wanted to capture an event.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys they are called TrailCameras and are a very fun hobby.

Its a bit paranoid to call that picture "photoshopped", and I doubt it was staged too.

They are usually quite small and camoflaged so you can put them along trails to take pictures of whatever comes along. They are triggered by motion and can take single pictures or video depending on the camera and settings. I have several cameras I set up to take pictures of deer and elk. The images get timestamped so you know when the picture gets taken. I've gotten pictures of people wandering by in some odd places when targeting wildlife.

Picture example:
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/20070707_trailcam/herd(Small).JPG

Video:
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/20070811_trailcam/bulls.AVI
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/20070811_trailcam/cow2.AVI

Fun hobby!

-DallanC


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, kiss that hobby goodbye, at least along rivers and streams. Unless, of course, you own the property on the stream, then you'd be okay.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you really just try to explain to us all on a forum like this what Trail Cams are??? -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I must agree with all of the thoughts shared discrediting the pic. I was not able to find a free source for weather info that day, found a couple for pay though.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It doesn't matter if the video is real or not.
This does happen when one goes fishing.
If you don't believe me, go ice fishing and observe what's happening there.

The land owners are using every thing that they can think of to stop us from fishing near them.

If and when this is all over, it will be the responsibility of the angler to set a good example for land owners and also other anglers.

We will still have the resposibility of cleaning up after the trash heads and being careful to not damage fences and other private property.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

DallanC said:


> They are usually quite small and camoflaged so you can put them along trails to take pictures of whatever comes along. They are triggered by motion and can take single pictures or video depending on the camera and settings. I have several cameras I set up to take pictures of deer and elk. The images get timestamped so you know when the picture gets taken. I've gotten pictures of people wandering by in some odd places when targeting wildlife.
> 
> -DallanC


Not to be argumentative, but I have more remote cameras that I can count on 2 hands. Several different models, wireless, flash, IR&#8230;you name it.

They are becoming trendy with smaller sizes and camouflage patterns. Even with a camouflage pattern, the "camera" is concealed, but the strap or mounting may not be (unless a nail or screw is used to attach it to a tree or shrub). Maybe I look at the surroundings more, but I spot cameras in no time. This camera seems to be an older model, so the size is still the old clunky big style. New models will fit in the palm of your hand, trigger speeds every second with 3 shot burst and LONG battery life on AA batteries. Very tiny cameras&#8230;

As close as this gentleman is to the camera and everything else, that is why I say it is staged. I wish I recognized the format of the time stamp (manufacturer) and that may help understand what the default time that appears when you put new batteries in this particular unit.

Regardless of staged or not, landowner's property needs to be respected. I'm just not buying this alleged example.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can see the problem if anglers are dropping their drawers and taking a dump on private property, leaving it out in plain sight, and with TP all over the place. THAT kind of thing would bother me too, but taking a leak??? Give me a break! It's harmless in an area like that.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Chaser said:


> *I like how the picture shows him turned away from the camera just enough that you can't see his junk, but it's plain as day what he is doing*. Coincidence??? I doubt it. Does anyone know of a way to see what the weather was like on Sept 1, 2005? If an almanac shows it was stormy, the picture is debunked. Also, in my experience, you'd be hard pressed to find grass that is that green during that time of year. I call BS


What happened to the picture? Anyway, if it's the one I'm thinking of, it has been around the internet for awhile. It was kind of lame anyhow.....it takes me two hands to take a pee, not cuz my stuff is so large, but because I wear 'briefs' with the elastic waist band. The left hand holds down the briefs while I use the right hand for 'control', without using the left hand, the elastic would just pinch my little pee pee and make it squirt all over the place.....how lame.. :roll:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RE : it takes me two hands to take a pee, not cuz my stuff is so large, but because I wear 'briefs' with the elastic waist band. The left hand holds down the briefs while I use the right hand for 'control', without using the left hand, the elastic would just pinch my little pee pee and make it squirt all over the place.....how lame.. :roll:[/quote]

What you say is true, but keep in mind that a skilled ff'er always has exceptional control of his FLY.  

Carry on.


----------

